# BPS shaggy blind??



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Have any of you had any experience with these blinds? Looking at putting a blind on my Excel this season and thinking of this route. I like the look of the fast grass but am tired of rethatching a blind every year. This shaggy blind my not be as natural looking but sure think it would be a lot more durable. Thoughts??


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Durability is the big thing in a blind IMO. The grass looks good, but after a few trips in the snow, rain, and freezing in the water to and from the boat launch, it's not long when your patching in areas. 
I think hunters get to abscessed with blind material and "matching the area" they hunt. Natural vegetation changes with the clement and the season. What shy's ducks away from boats sitting on the edge of frag is the dark hole in the center of the boat where the gang is waiting to blast away. Conceal that area and your limits will increase.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

And that’s what I’m tired of is the constant work of patching the fast grass. Thinking this shaggy blind plus some additional raffia would last significant longer and so much less maintenance!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Just a thought. 

Ditch the boat blind & buy a couple of these type of blinds. Its a lot easier hide than a big boat.

Park the boat a couple hundred yards away and use it as a deterrent.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Oops the pic


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Interesting idea Jerry.

I've been trying to figure out my boat blind situation as well. Fast grass on chicken wire holds up fairly well, but it takes up all but about a 1' lane in the middle of the boat when down. That is annoying! Trying to figure something out that I can just roll up. I guess that is looking to be some sort of camo fabric.

I agree on that "big black hole" in the middle. Much more important to hide that IMO than shelling out $$ repeatedly for fast grass to "match the grass".


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I honestly think I've had more birds decoy just floating the boat into the frag, weeds, or whatever and covering the boat with old military netting. No different than hunting land, just keep your face away from the sky and keep movement at a minimum. ONE HUNTER will be watching the birds and make the call when ready. When you have "splash down" there isn't a need to see where they're at, you already know.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> I honestly think I've had more birds decoy just floating the boat into the frag, weeds, or whatever and covering the boat with old military netting. No different than hunting land, just keep your face away from the sky and keep movement at a minimum. ONE HUNTER will be watching the birds and make the call when ready. When you have "splash down" there isn't a need to see where they're at, you already know.


I agree that a lot of situations a guy can get away without one given the reeds are tall enough. But there are some places I hunt and want to hunt more that has deep water with very short reeds and others places where the best place for the morning flight puts em coming in straight overhead.
I have the blind ordered and picking it up on Monday. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. 😁


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fishing gear is stripped off, and the new blind in the BPS exclusive “Utah drought” color pattern is on! Man, I wish it had more green… but with a little green rafia and time weathering, I think it should be just fine. Better that the big open boat in the short reeds that all the birds coming in from behind would see. Small price to pay for longer life and something that can roll up compact to not take up all the room inside the boat when folded down the palm mats would give.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

That’s going to be the last thing a bunch of ducks see (or should I say “don’t see) before they die this fall.
Looks great.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

gander311 said:


> That’s going to be the last thing a bunch of ducks see (or should I say “don’t see) before they die this fall.
> Looks great.


That will only be when you come with my friend! When it’s just me they’ll be flying away saying ****, not sure where he came from, that was close, but let’s get outta here!! 😂


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the looks of it!  I see you have the proper brand of equipment to pull the boat with too.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> I like the looks of it!  I see you have the proper brand of equipment to pull the boat with too.


Thanks!
Mopar family through and through here. 😁


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I use a Mud Buddy version installed in 2017 by Backwater Performance. They also installed the camo floor covering. I did take all the material off the frame and cut it to fit and reattached it after these pictures were taken. I use a couple of the cutoff pieces to lay across the opening to better conceal the dark hole seen from above. Birds decoy just fine and land sometimes within 20 feet of the boat. It's still better to get the boat back in the weeds at least 10 feet from the edge of the weeds.

There have been a few times when getting the boat back in the weeds wasn't possible. On the opener in 2018, I hunted Public and put the boat next to a dirt point with no weed cover. The top of the point was 20 feet above the water with the sun behind me. Shot a mixed limit by Noon. Some birds flared, but not all. Here's some pictures of mine.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Bob, that looks like it’s held up well for being on through a few seasons! Hope this has the same results. I’ll always get the boat in the reeds when possible. But like you say, there are places I found and hunt where there is next to no reeds. Definitely not enough to bud the boat in so that is the whole reason I put this on is do those times I really need it. Thanks for your post and pics!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Bob, that looks like it’s held up well for being on through a few seasons! Hope this has the same results. I’ll always get the boat in the reeds when possible. But like you say, there are places I found and hunt where there is next to no reeds. Definitely not enough to bud the boat in so that is the whole reason I put this on is do those times I really need it. Thanks for your post and pics!


The rag material is camo cloth, burlap, and hemp-type rope. Absolutely no sign of breaking down thus far. But then, I keep it inside my pole barn when not in use in the marsh. 😄


----------

